# hmmmmm



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been hunting high and low for a pair of apisto's to to go into my dorsigera tank. I had really wanted to go with either A. borellii or A. trifasciata, trying to keep a species that is found in the same catchments as L. dorsigera. However the only borellii I have come across are asian imports. So I've pretty much given up on them.

Today I visited some LFS on the other side of town, and I think I may have finally found an apisto I like. I believe they are A. "viejita II". The male at the LFS is a dead ringer for one that appeared in Trop Idol 2008: Round Four, on the PFK website.

I'm taking the night to think about it as I'm just a little concerned if two pairs of dwarf cichlids might be to much for my 3'x18"x18" tank. Bonus is the LFS also has half a dozen Marbled Hatchetfish I'll buy to add to my little school.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmmm ... pretty apistos. I think they would be better with the curviceps though. Doubtfully those at the lfs are wild caught, but they are caught in 5.1-5.3 pH and 28.5-29C water.

I've never had any trouble keeping two pairs of dwarves in a 36"x18" tank ... and once even three pairs (the dwarf pikes stayed in mid water though, with the other two pairs on the substrate).

I think you mentioned once in one of your posts your _Laetacara_ even when breeding only take up a 16"-18"x18" area ... an apisto pair should be able to fit well in the other half of the tank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *dwarfpike*,

They can't go in with the curviceps. That tanks maxed out with 1 pair of curviceps, 6 otocinclus, 20 Lemon tetras and 4 Panaque sp. L397. The 4 panaque produce som much waste it's not funny, so I don't want any more fish in this tank. In doing 40% bi-weekly water changes and vacs. I've decided to be ****** with waiting to move home, next week I'm going to aquascape it.

Where as, in with my dorsigera pair I have 6 panda cory's, 6 oto's, 12 marbled hatchetfish and 12 pencilfish. Bioload is light really for 50 gallons.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I ended up trading in my bristlenose for two rubberlips becuase of the waste. It was insane, and _Panaque_ species are supposed to be even worse. I remember the mess my royal panaque made ... *shudders*

I am guessing those apistos are captive bred as well, so they probaby would do fine. Despite their blackwaterness, they aren't supposed to be delicate apistos at all. It certainly would be worth a try if you can't find any decent borelli, tri's, or sp. 'mamore'. Also linke as well as staecki are from the same area. Not sure what species you have access to down there.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

hahahaha I'm in Oz mate, finding decent apisto's that aren't asian bred is hard. These are seriously some of the best I've seen in over 2 years.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I remembered you were in Oz, just didn't think _Apistogramma linkei_ were on your import list. If good apistos are hard to find, I'd say go for it. I am like you, normally I prefer a biotope type setup ... but just because I prefer it has yet to mean I've passed up fish I've wanted due to it. :thumb:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Peter,

A. agassizi are also from the guapore and mamore drainage and for that also occur in the habitat of the L. dorsigerus. Ooh and how abouth Bolivians, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day Ruurd,

The only agassizii available are asian bred as well, and are all male. And to be honest are not very good specimens.

As for Bolivians, they just don't do it for me bud.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pike cichlids aren't on Oz's import list are they?

_Crenicichla regani_ 'Mamore' wouldn't have any troubles playing nice with the dwarf acaras. Mine is doing well even in a smaller tank (had to divide my 20 long to nurse my smaller female 'wallacii'/orinico dwarf female.

Depending on which pencilfish you have though, they might be lunch though.

Given the restrictions and how hard it is to find quality dwarves down there, if the viejitas are in good shape I'd still say go for it.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Pike cichlids aren't on Oz's import list are they?


Hahahahahaha...pikes are on our noxious species list. If you cuaght owning one, it's a very hefty fine and/or jail time.

We have a new federal government in power now, and they are going to really crack down on the ornamental fish importation and trade. We are facing the prospect of a quite a few species deleted off our current allowable import list.

There is a large grey area concerning the owning of fish here, but many are concerned this grey area is about to be divided into black or white. If really interested you can read through theis thread.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Let's see iff these photo's are little more in focus.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ed.

The pair of dorsigera have been busy telling the male viejita who's boss.

After about half an hour in the tank, the male viejita came out of hiding and tentively started exploring the tank. Of course the dorsigera were curious as to the new comers, especially seeing as the larger male is about the same size as the two dorsigera.

The viejita male was the dominant male in his tank at the LFS, and no one pushed him around there. Well he just got his first surprise.

He squared up to the male dorsigera, flared his gills, then turned side on and extended all his fins, and did a couple of tail flicks and shimmies. The male dorsigera looked at him, looked at the female dorsigera, then butted the viejita in the side. The viejita was like...what the @#*!. A brief lip lock battle ensured, at which point the viejita realised he was out numbered, two to one, as the dorsigera both went after him.

Since then the viejita male has done his best to keep out of the pair of dorsiger's way. For the first time I'm glad the tank is currently set up the way it is, as it's easy for the viejita to evade the dorsigera when being chased.

Here's a full tank shot, and please remember this is a temporary setup.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Your apisto male has excellant coloring, I can see why you couldn't pass them up! :thumb:


----------

